# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Oies de garde?

## nera27

Nous allons prochainement emménager dans une grande propriété et nous envisageons l'adoption de 2 ou 3 oies pour "monter la garde"... Nous trouvons assez peu d'infos sur le net puisque la majorité des propriétaires d'oies les mangent assez vite! Quelqu'un sait-il si le choix d'oies en animaux de garde est judicieux? Nécessitent-elles beaucoup de soins? Dorment-elles aussi profondément que les poules la nuit ou sont-elles également en mode veille la nuit? Faut-il préférer des mâles ou des femelles? Seront-elles sympas avec les membres de la famille qu'elles connaîtront, y compris les chiens, chats et chevaux?
Merci de vos conseils!!  ::

----------


## Noemie-

Il me semble que le Jardi-land près de chez moi utilise les oies la nuit pour la garde  :: 

Je pourrais pas trop te répondre, mon oncle en avait pris 2, dans une ferme, c'était des pestes, je sais plu si elles les reconnaissaient par contre, en tout cas nous elles nous attaquaient... En tout cas elles toléraient les autres animaux (chiens chats vaches) et attention aux déjections, elles en font énormément !!! 

En soin je dirai que les problèmes les + fréquents sont les poux, et il faut penser aussi à les vermifuger.

----------


## Jyps'

L'oncle de mon père a eu un jar il y a une dizaine d'année. Iris est toujours là, magnifique (des beaux yeux bleus), par contre... les mâles sont vraiment agressifs xD en tout cas celui là, il n'aime que son maître et encore, faut pas le titiller. Sinon les femelles sont assez sympas, mais bon, c'est pas vraiment des animaux à qui tu fais des câlins quoi, elles font leur vie.
Donc pour la garde, je dirais de prendre que des femelles, elles sont moins agressives. Et ça fait beaucoup de bruit donc tu seras avertie en cas d'intrusion XD Par contre la nuit je sais pas trop si ça dort, j'y connais pas grand chose.

----------


## Poska

Ma mère a un jars depuis plusieurs années.
Question garde il est efficace, un peu trop d'ailleurs, puisqu'il suffit que ma mère ait une capuche, un vêtement de couleur flashy, ou comme en ce moment des béquilles pour que l'oie ne la reconnaisse pas et l'attaque... 
Et moi qui suis partie de la maison il y a 3-4 ans ben il m'a oublié depuis longtemps, donc je n'ai plus le droit d'aller au jardin  :: 
L'idéal serait de leur délimiter un coin du jardin, histoire de pouvoir circuler librement la journée, même avec une capuche ou des bottes jaunes...

La nuit il est rentré dans le poulailler, parce qu'il y a quand même un risque de prédateurs. Et oui la nuit il dort bien, mais il se réveille assez facilement s'il y a du bruit.

Les chiens et chats (et le cochon), il les attaque, ma mère a la chance d'avoir des chiens sympas mais qui ne se laissent pas faire, après quelques remises en place en "douceur" par ses chiens le jars les laisse enfin tranquille. Mais avec mes chiens par exemple la cohabitation est impossible, mes chiens n'ont pas supporté de se faire pincer les fesses donc il l'ont pris sérieusement en grippe, ça se finirait en drame pour le jars.
Avec les poules, tout va bien tant qu'il y a assez d'espace et de nourriture. Sinon les pauvres poules trinquent... le jars a déjà tué une poule un jour où le poulailler a été ouvert un peu tard.

Et pour info, un pincement d'oie, ça fait très mal. J'ai encore un énorme bleu sur la cuisse, souvenir d'une soirée chez ma maman il y a 3 semaines  ::

----------


## foufie40180

Les jard sont des loustic agressif et pas seulement avec les humains ! Surtout ne prenez pas un couple , au moment de couver l'oie reste sur le nid pendant des semaines completes (il faut parfois les en sortir car une oie reste jusqu'a en mourir si les petits ne naissent pas ) , et le jard fait preuve d'une agressivité terrible . avec les humains si vous le remettez a sa place (la personne qui s'en occupe) il passera son chemin en vous voyant, mais envers les poules par exemple il peut s'acharner sur elle jusqu'au point de les tuer ! 
Il y a plusieurs races d'oie , les oies de guinée font parties des "plus méchantes" mais apres tout dépend de leur environnement peut etre .
Mes parents ont gardé une oie de toulouse pendant pres de 15 ans ! Certaine personne prenne les oies "petites" et les apprivoiser est vraiment très très facile , elles suivent comme des chiens !
en matière de garde les oies sont répandues pour leur efficacité . De plus en plus de société les utilise pour prévenir en cas d'intrusion !

----------


## Borium

J'ai eu les deux et je dirais pas que les oies de guinée soient plus méchantes, mais surtout plus gueulardent... De vrai trompette !! Et sa peux vite saouler  :: 
Parcontre les mâles c'est vrai sont plus agressifs que les femelles surtout pendant la periode de repro. Et surtout ils n'ont peur de rien ! Ils sont totalement dévoué à la defense de leur territoire et de leur famille, donc que ce soit un cheval, un chien ou une voiture (si, si, j'ai déja vu  :: ), les mâles attaquent. Ensuite quant ils sont seuls (sans femelle) ils sont plus calme, mais c'est pas vraiment respecter leur besoins. Possibilité de le faire castrer aussi, ça peut valoir le coût sachant que sa peut vivre jusqu'a 20 ans! L'oie est un herbivore elles ont besoin de beaucoup d'herbes pour être en bonne santé et un bac d'eau pour se baigner et faire sa toilette et il en faut grand minimum 2 car ce sont des animaux grégaires. J'ai eu Saturnainne pendant 12 ans, une oie de toulouse. Elle et sa fille n'étaient pas très bonne de garde (enfin elles sonnaient quant même l'alerte quant il y avait des étrangers dans la cour) en revenche le mâle qu'on a eu bien après, un vrai chien de garde et tortionnaire avec ça !! Il donnais des raclées au poules et allais même se battre avec le bouc!!  ::  C'était ma chienne qui les séparait. Donc sa dépend de ce que tu veux, si c'est vraiment garder une zone de ton jardin que tu veux protéger prend 2 femelle et un mâle, là, personne ne rentrera :: . Après si tu veux que sa reste soft prend 2 ou 3 femelles. Pense aussi que les oies sont des proies facile pour les renards, donc tes oies devrons être rentré la nuit ou sinon parquées façon base militaire, parce que les renards c'est pas un grillage de 1m50 qui les arrêtes. ::  La nuit elles veillent, mais bon sa dépendra de la nature de ton oie, si elles sont bonne de garde ou pas. Les miennes avec l'âge ne gardais pratiquement plus, puis de toute façon la nuit elles étaient rentrée pour leur sécurité. Mais ce sont des animaux avec qui tu peut créer une grande complicité, Saturnaine je l'emmener en chariot avec mon vélo dans les lavoirs et rivières pour qu'elle puisse se baigner. Quant on installais la piscine gonflabe l'été, on l'a retrouvais dedans à chaque fois...  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Les oies du Capitole
_En -390, une importante troupe de Gaulois menée par Brennus, vient piller lItalie. Rome est conquise mais les derniers défenseurs arrivent à se retrancher dans la forteresse du Capitole. Les gaulois mettent le siège. Malgré les rigueurs du siège, lépuisement des vivres et la faim, les assiégés ont gardé en vie les oies sacrées du Capitole. Une nuit, les assaillants tentent un assaut par surprise. Les sentinelles épuisées et affamées ne les entendent pas arriver, mais lesoies se mettent à crier et donnent lalerte. Les assaillants sont repoussés..._

----------


## nera27

Merci pour vos réponses...
Côté herbe, elles auront ce qu'il faut avec 4 hectares... Et pour la baignade, pas de souci. Je pensais effectivement m'orienter vers 2 femelles, prises très jeunes. L'objectif est qu'elles avertissent en cas d'intrusion, notamment la nuit, au niveau des écuries. Mais si ça craint avec les renards, du coup j'hésite! Je n'ai pas envie qu'elles servent de dîner à Maître Goupil!! J'imaginais que 2 grosses oies ne craignaient pas grand chose avec les renards éventuels, mais à priori je me trompais...

----------


## jenny02

Quand j'étais gamine chez mes parents ont avait un couple d'oies et une beauceronne... Ba vla comment la maison était bien gardé... Ils faisaient un parfait trio quand la chienne aboyait les oies arrivaient en renfort et vice versa...  

Par contre oui attention au déjections je me rappelle chez mes parents quand il restait longtemps sans pleuvoir, le terrain (1hectare) était vite bien crado...

Après avec les oies, je me suis déjà bien fait pincer alors que je vivais là bas...

----------


## foufie40180

Pour les renard une astuce qui coute rien mais qui sauve la vie des betes a deux pates :-) , il faut mettre des cheveux humains dans des bas collant accrochés tout autour du grillage , tout en haut , en bas eu milieu , les changer assez régulièrement afin que l'odeur humaine reste . c'est une astuc qui fonctionne bien .

----------


## Stairway

Les oies, il vaut mieux les avoir toutes petites pour les élever à la main et qu'elles soient habituées aux manipulations. 

On avait récupéré une oie adulte qui avait été torturée par des enfants (ils la battaient, la coursait, son jars avait été passé au four par le père de famille...  :Frown: ). Elle était très très agressive et pinçait pour tout. Un jour avec ma petite soeur, on l'a attrapée (au prix de bcp de pincements) et on la caressée à tour de rôle pendant une bonne heure. On l'a nourrie à la main, on lui a caressé la tête, le bec et après, elle était beaucoup plus calme et elle a été beaucoup moins agressive jusqu'à sa belle mort, une bonne 10ène d'années plus tard.

En général, les femelles reconnaissent les membres de la famille et ne sont agressives que pendant la période de la ponte. Là, il faut leur mettre une gamelle à proximité et des aliments sinon, elles restent au nid très longtemps. Néanmoins, nos 5 oies ne sont jamais morte sur leur nid. 

Ce sont des animaux assez bruyants, au moindre bruit, si quelqu'un passe qu'elles ne connaissent pas, la nuit, en cas d'animaux, elles cancanent aussi. (ou si on allume et qu'elles voient la lumière)

----------


## AnaMaYa

Mes parents en ont adopté une hier pour remplacer notre chienne décédée il y a peu. C'est mieux pour elle d'avoir une compagne ou un compagnon même si elle nous colle toute la journée?

----------


## calypso

> Mes parents en ont adopté une hier pour remplacer notre chienne décédée il y a peu. C'est mieux pour elle d'avoir une compagne ou un compagnon même si elle nous colle toute la journée?


Définitivement oui il lui faut une copine ou un copain  ::  les oies sont des animaux ataviquement grégaires qui vivent tout le temps ensemble, or même si vous êtes là vous ne serez jamais là H24 pour lui tenir compagnie et durant vos absences elle sera mal car seule donc une situation stressante pour elle.

----------


## AnaMaYa

Ok, je vais tâcher de lui trouver ça alors. Une autre femelle, ça peut le faire? car mes parents n'ont pas forcément envie de se retrouver avec des oisons.

----------


## amnesie

j'y connais que dalle en oies, j'en ai d'ailleurs un peu peur à vrai dire (une amie d'enfance de mon frère en avait des dizaines chez elle et quand j'étais petites j'aimais aller donner à manger à ses poules il fallait traverser le grand parc des oies et elles étaient une trentaine à me courser en gueulant, j'ai été traumatisée ^^) mais je suis allée il y a quelques années chez la tante d'une rescuienne qui en avait une et franchement ..... bah je ne serais pas rentrée sans y être invitée et l'oie rentrée au bercail !

----------


## calypso

> Ok, je vais tâcher de lui trouver ça alors. Une autre femelle, ça peut le faire? car mes parents n'ont pas forcément envie de se retrouver avec des oisons.


Oui  une autre femelle c'est très bien, l'essentiel est la compagnie d'une autre oie pour qu'elles puissent se comprendre, mâle ou femelle c'est secondaire après.

----------


## Lapinesque

Effectivement on m'a aussi dit qu'il fallait protéger les oies des renards, moi aussi je pensais que c'était assez grand et costaud pour ne pas se faire attaquer.
Pour leur enclos de nuit, il faudra un grillage haut et dont la partie basse est enterrée vu que les renards peuvent creuser. Pour l'abri lui même il faut un abri ouvert sur un côté parce qu'apparemment ça n'aime pas être enfermé comme les poules. Il faut aussi une grande surface d'herbe parce qu'avec leur grosses pattes elles aplatissent vite tout, mais là tu as l'air d'avoir un grand terrain.

----------


## virginy

J'ai travaillé dans une zone industrielle et une des entreprises avait 2 oies pour garder la cour. Bah je peux vous dire qu'on passait meme pas sur le trottoir sans qu'elles arrivent en courant et à grand renfort de cris d'alerte. L'entreprise était dans une impasse isolée et donc j'imagine que quand le type est au fond de son atelier il voit pas si quelqu'un s'introduit dans le bureau sur la rue. Les oies avaient un enclos grillagé, un bassin d'eau (piscine plastique pour enfant) et un abri en dur (parpaing) Elles étaient rentrées la nuit mais en journée elles étaient en liberté et faisaient bien leur travail. 

Au final c'est bien que les gens pensent à cette possibilité, y'a trop de chiens qui sont laissés enfermés dans les zones industrielles. Et puis au final si le chien blesse un voleur, c'est le proprio qui est en tort. Donc si c'est pour avoir un animal bruyant qui se met en mode "alarme" au moindre bruit, sans forcément etre un danger, je garantie que l'oie c'est efficace ! J'avais voulu les prendre en photo mais quand je me suis arretée devant le portail, je me suis fait recevoir !

----------


## AnaMaYa

Normalement, nous allons chercher une copine à Zoé lundi après midi  :Smile:

----------


## ulysse51

j'ai toujours eu des oies et jard (toulouse x guiné et bernache) sans jamais avoir de soucis de pincement à notre egard; tout depend s'ils ont été elevé proche de l'homme ou non et si les propriétaires en on peur ou pas idem pour les chiens; 
a savoir qu'elles aiment l'eau faut y penser quand même ; les miennes sont souvent pour ne pas dire tout le temps en été sur notre bassin; qui en plus se revele une protection contre les predateurs bien souvent;
le soucis que j'ai eu avec le jard c'est qu'il m'a tué des poules naines qui s'approchait du nid de sa belle; n'ayant pas peur de nos oies nous avons toujours reussi à leur reprendre les oeufs ceci dit; mais il vaut mieux prendre 2 femelles; niveau garde: la nuit c'est la même chose que le jour, elles ne dorment que d'un oeil, par contre attention aux voisins parceque ça peut crier même pour le passage d'un herisson et ça reveille tout le quartier!

----------


## PIMPON

J'habite en pavillon dans une rue isolée en bordure de foret.
mon chien part avec nous en vacances.
Nous avons des cabanons de jardins souvent visités (et delesté du materiel de jardin) notre voisin et nous. en plus d'un cambriolage dans notre maison principale l'année dernière.
Une amie m'a parlé de prendre 2 oies.
J'ai un grand jardin herbeux. Quelle race est la plus appropriée ? parce que j'ai aussi 3 chats et 2 enfants en bas age.
Vos reponses sont les bienvenues !!!
amicalement.

----------


## I4U

> Merci pour vos réponses...
> Côté herbe, elles auront ce qu'il faut avec 4 hectares... Et pour la baignade, pas de souci. Je pensais effectivement m'orienter vers 2 femelles, prises très jeunes. L'objectif est qu'elles avertissent en cas d'intrusion, notamment la nuit, au niveau des écuries. Mais si ça craint avec les renards, du coup j'hésite! Je n'ai pas envie qu'elles servent de dîner à Maître Goupil!! J'imaginais que 2 grosses oies ne craignaient pas grand chose avec les renards éventuels, mais à priori je me trompais...


J'ai un ami qui a eu des poules en plein air pendant des années, sans aucun problème avec les renards, pourtant bien présents. Sa chèvre (qui broutait à quelques dizaines de mètres des poules) a finit par mourir. Moins de 3 jours après, toutes ses poules étaient saignées.
Il a racheté une chèvre naine, et depuis tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Il semble que l'odeur de la chèvre insupporte le renard, même à une distance respectable.
Sur 4 hectares je ne sais pas! mais sur quelques milliers de mètres carré, ça doit bien fonctionner.

----------

